# Минусы



## Арзув (9 Окт 2010)

Здравствуйте!кто может мне сделать минус Либертанго?очень нужно!


----------



## SCWARZMANN (9 Окт 2010)

Цена вопроса?
(В ЛС)


----------



## Alex76 (10 Окт 2010)

Здравствуйте! посмотрите минус по этому адресу (есть +), но нужна регистрация http://vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=21299


----------

